# All Ships, All Ships, book-signing event



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

For those living in the Somerset area, a book-signing event for my latest book on the UK Coast Radio Station service 'All Ships, All Ships', has been arranged for Friday 12th November at the Ritz Social Club, Victoria Street, Burnham-on-Sea TA8 1AN. A table has been booked between 1300 and 1600 and copies of this book (and my 'Portishead Radio' book) will be available to purchase. 

If you cannot make it, books can be ordered via Amazon or signed copies via the GKA website at www.portisheadradio.co.uk if required.

Looking forward to seeing you!

Larry


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

Larry Bennett said:


> For those living in the Somerset area, a book-signing event for my latest book on the UK Coast Radio Station service 'All Ships, All Ships', has been arranged for Friday 12th November at the Ritz Social Club, Victoria Street, Burnham-on-Sea TA8 1AN. A table has been booked between 1300 and 1600 and copies of this book (and my 'Portishead Radio' book) will be available to purchase.
> 
> If you cannot make it, books can be ordered via Amazon or signed copies via the GKA website at www.portisheadradio.co.uk if required.
> 
> ...


what a fantastic book thanks for your hard work in producing it


----------

